# Prescription snowboard goggles.



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

So my eyesight isn't bad, but isnt great.

Hate contacts, and ive been snowboarding without anything, no problem.

Prescription snowboard goggles arent too expensive, and sound GREAT...

Anyone have any experience with them?
Good idea? Yes no?

Any opinions valued =)


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I've never heard of these things...link please.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

I feel much the same way as you, but my eyesight sucks so I need correction. I just wear my glasses with glasses specific goggles (OTG). The glasses models are large, but i think they are worth it. This year I started using the Smith Knowledge Turbo Fan and I love it. The fan keeps the fog to a minimum when the conditions are bad for fogging. I think you can get a prescription insert for the knowledge, so you could give it a try. I've never tried the inserts myself. I don't think I'd like carrying another pair of glasses for the lodge. Sometimes it is also nice to remove the goggles and just look through the glasses. You wouldn't be able to do that with the inserts. You can find some glasses info in this thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/15616-goggles-go-over-glasses.html Here's the Smith insert: ODS at Smith Optics® looks like it works with all the fan models, so you could go with a model that's a little more stylish.


----------



## samson smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Defy said:


> So my eyesight isn't bad, but isnt great.
> 
> Hate contacts, and ive been snowboarding without anything, no problem.
> 
> ...


I have good experience of snowboard goggles.I was buy the snowboard goggles last year. It is a pink polarized color lens snowboard goggles.I am used these snowboard goggles from last year. It is so nice.


----------



## TheHigherEnd (Nov 8, 2010)

The only ones I've ever seen have sort of a hanging glasses lens in them and (at least I would think) pretty much defeat the purpose of them, fog. I can't go without my glasses on the hill, but after a few years dealing with fog I finally just went and got contacts.

Now, I hate contacts, they bug my eyes, I have a hell of a time even getting them in, etc. On the other hand I can wear any goggles I want, I can see, and it's about a hundred times better than any OTG system I've used in terms of fog.

Really I only wear them on the hill, and that 8 or so hours from the time I leave till last tracks is not long enough to really start bothering me and even if they do I don't notice them on runs really, just when I'm taking a break in the lodge or whatever. Still amazing that I can see everything crystal clear with no fog, so worth the minor irritation IMO.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

That's weird you guys have fogging issues. I have been wearing the Stockholms coming up on three years now, and have had no issues. For myself, contacts and laser eye surgery isn't an option either... 

Back to the topic at hand though, imo, prescription goggles aren't worth it. As mentioned, fogging is an issue and as well, how are you going to see when you take your goggles off in the lodge. Some of you guys may be lucky enough to be able to see by squinting, but not everyone has that luxury. Just some food for thought.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

threads over 2 years old, guy who revived it can barely speak E-N-G-L-I-S-H


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

this was a constant source of nuisance for me as well, especially for and night riding i did.. never really figured out how to correct it, but i was lucky enough to get LASIK through the military, so ill find out tomorrow how much of a difference it makes


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

mrmidWest said:


> this was a constant source of nuisance for me as well, especially for and night riding i did.. never really figured out how to correct it, but i was lucky enough to get LASIK through the military, so ill find out tomorrow how much of a difference it makes


Ehhh. I'm not a huge fan of LASIK. Greater than 50% failure rate? Ick, no thanks! The thing that folks need to remember about laser eye surgery is that this is NOT permanent. For some patients, the results will only last about 5 years, other's, much longer.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

My vision is 20/100. I'd be willing to pay a little more for companies to make prescription lenses for all goggles.


----------

